# Aladdin Flying Carpet Malfunction at Disneyland



## gafftaper (Sep 26, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon the flying carpet in the Disneyland California Adventure's Alladin show flipped over in the middle of the performance with two actors on board. The actors were harnessed in properly and uninjured. The flying carpet is located out over the house, so there was a few minutes delay while the audience was evacuated and the crew could safely retrieve the actors manually from the carpet. There is a video located here on Youtube of the evacuation in progress and the carpet swinging around with the actors upside down. If you listen carefully you can hear Jasmine screaming and begging for help. She was never in real danger, but being suddenly suspended upside down high in the air would be more than a little stressful. The rumor is she wasn't a big fan of the carpet in the first place. 

KTLA has brief coverage of the story here.


----------



## Sony (Sep 26, 2011)

A good example of when safety features work properly! The safety equipment did what it was designed to do and no one was harmed. Would have been better if Jasmine wasn't screaming and throwing the audience into a panic state...if she wasn't comfortable with the carpet she shouldn't have done the show.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 26, 2011)

thank you for posting this gafftaper, it wasn't till I watched the video that I realized I went to school with the girl who plays jasmine. I had to double check facebook and sure enough it's disneyland and she's in california. Even more interesting when it's someone I know. I'll have to keep an eye out for any updates from her.

actually it's tough to say, I know she was jasmine in July, and she said yesterday she only had 5 shows left. but there are pictures from August of a different girl as jasmine for this show. So it may or may not be her, I'll still keep an eye out.

IF it is still her, thats her a bit less upside down. Glad nothing other than her "nerves" were injured.


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok. I have to do it. Which genie do you think they used to get her down?


----------



## chausman (Sep 26, 2011)

Footer said:


> Ok. I have to do it. Which genie do you think they used to get her down?


 
The *Blue One!*


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 26, 2011)

Shaq, definitely.


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Shaq, definitely.



If it was at the Orlando park, I would agree.


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yay for safety!!!


----------

